

“Pay What You Want” Experiment Results for Mattermark Startup Traction Report - SparksZilla
http://mattermark.com/results-from-our-pay-what-you-want-experiment-for-the-mattermark-startup-traction-report/

======
minimaxir
Chart axes are labeled extremely poorly. I have literally no idea what the X
axis is supposed to be.

